# best guide (book) to French camp sites



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good morning!
Looking forward to going to France (Brittany, possibly Vendee) in Roly in August for first time - but please could someone tell me from their own experiences which guide book to French campsites is the best? There are so many - and so many websites too (thanks to everyone's efforts for the sticky!) that I am OVERWHELMED!! Is there a particular book that wins hands down?
And is it really being too optimistic to think that we can just turn up in Brittany in August and park up on some cosy municipal - and find space?
Thanks in anticipation,
Helen.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I've no doubt that everyone has their favourite... mine's the Caravan Club Europe 1 (check Amazon if you're not a member)

I have a 2004 copy... yours for the postage! I change it every 2 years...

One to be going on with:
HPA guide


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks, Graham/Sheilagh, will BEAR your offer in mind!
Helen.


----------



## 91833 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Helen

My favoured guide is the FFCC "Le Guide Officiel Camping Caravaning" obtainable from the Caravan Club. It lists just about all sites in France municipal, private, farms, naturiste, whatever you choose. Another favourite is "Le Guide Officiel Etapes Touristiques Camping-Car" which lists all the aires in France with some others in adjacent countries. This is obtainable from most newagents in France.


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks so much - please keep them coming.
About not making campsite plans - what does everyone think of that?
Helen


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I use the Michelin sites book - all sites are inspected, rather than having entries paid for; also back it up with the caravan club book, and use the aires book for aires & parking places.
As for finding sites in August, If you've got kids in tow it may be best to book somewhere to start with & then have a scout around. If just 2 of you, you should be able to find sites away from the main beach resorts.


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I agree with tony23, le guide lists every campsite in france, split up into departments. Easy to use & understand even if you don't speak french. Haven't used anything else for years . Even gives web addresses so you can have an in depth look at any sites you fancy. Personnally we don't book these days, would only do it if travelling with children & wanted to use a site with all the bells & whistles.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

I use both "Alan Rogers" - both books and website also "Michelin camping guide" in french but easy to follow. I also carry guide to Aires. 
these 3 are more then enough to give a good selection of quality sites. If visiting popular areas in August you need to book well in advance to secure a pitch.


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have 2 books in the van. 'Alan Rogers' and a European guide that I bought from Lidl last year. 
I have been to France in the last two years and I've never pre-booked. Both years we have travelled July and August. I think the secret is to start looking for a site around 4pm. We done this in the Cote D'Azur last year and got our first choice each day.

Happy travels.

Dec.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

I have travelled extensively in Europe and as my wife works in education we always have to go high season. I would say you are very lucky to get your first choice at height of season. Before children and when they were young we did like wise and always found reasonable accommodation – for this Michelin guide is indispensable. But now children are older and have certain standards and requirements which I ignore at my peril (they can make MY holiday an absolute misery if they choose to!) 
Basically if they are happy so am I – I have found that most popular sites in all areas are booked very early in the year


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As topic*

Good Evening Helen,

After going to France since 1969,staying on over 300 campsites by tent, caravans, and campervans, and towards 80 aires I have to say I agree with "Tony23" . The FFCC for sites is, IMHO , the best and most comprehensive. The Etapes guide is good for Aires.

Also the CClub Europe 1 is useful as is Guide National des Aires de services Camping Cars.

The French 3 books can be Ordered now from amazon.fr and you will get them as soon as the 2006 editions are printed in March. I have read that it pays to order in good time as bookshops tend to run out. They are (what isn't) cheaper in F than here.

Now the burning question, to book or not to book!

We have never booked in advance except on club organised rallies, twice.

August is busy. But with careful planning and common sense you should be OK.

Do not expect to bowl up to a delightful beach side site at 1700 and expect an emplacement (pitch) it is unlikely to happen!

I assume you are prepared to use both Aires and Campsites.

Get up in the morning and be underway by 0900......check the area where, at speed made good of about 35 mph , you shoud be at say 1400. Sort out the location of sites , aires and campsites, within a radius of about 10 miles. This can be done at coffee break, rechecked at lunch break. At about 1300 onwards have a look at your preselected site as they come up.

Something like this method should see you safely installed for a pleaseant evening. Unless we know the site or area we only book in for one night with the option to extend. This is not always possible at weekends..I'm sure you will get the hang of it. Let's face it you can move on tomorrow if you want.

If you look in European Motorhome Trips you will see about 3 of ours with quite a few of them beinig in ,or partly in France.

Hope this helps

Ken.............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks, everyone has been very helpful. I shall get le guide etc., forthwith. 
Good strategy there, Ken - we'll try it.
And Eddieo - I know what you mean about fussy offspring. if you read one of my last posts Stroppy Teenager Ruined My Holiday - you will know why I asked for advice. 
Helen.


----------

